# SHD - Sherwin Iron



## System (24 September 2010)

Sherwin Iron Limited (SHD) was formerly known as Batavia Mining Limited (BTV).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the BTV thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1818


----------



## jancha (28 September 2010)

System said:


> Sherwin Iron Limited (SHD) was formerly known as Batavia Mining Limited (BTV).
> 
> Previous discussion of this company can be found in the BTV thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1818




Sherwin Iron Limited (ASX: SHD) is pleased to announce that it is rapidly assembling a team of highly experienced technical executives to lead development of its Roper River Iron Ore Project (Project) in the Northern Territory, ensuring the Company remains on track for first production in 2012.
Following the announcement last week of the appointment of experienced resource industry executive John Berry as General Manager, Project Development, Sherwin has made another two senior management appointments.
Anthony Peterson has been appointed General Manager, Exploration. Mr Peterson will start with Sherwin in early October. Mr Peterson was previously Site Manager and Senior Project Geologist for Pilbara iron ore company FerrAus Limited. He has also worked as an exploration geologist in project evaluation and development roles for several other companies, including Brockman Resources and Asarco Australia.
Paul Lynch has been appointed General Manager, Mine Development and Operations and will join Sherwin in early November. Mr Lynch has a mechanical engineering background with extensive experience across the mining industry in the mine and process development and operations areas. Mr Lynch's previous positions have included working with BHP Billiton at many of its sites around Australia as well as various senior positions with Minara Resources and Cawse Nickel Operations.
Mr Berry, Mr Lynch and Mr Peterson will work closely together to ensure the development of the Project though to production in 2012.

These key appointments come as Sherwin prepares to publish its initial JORC resource for W Deposit within the Hodgson Downs Deposits and the results of the Scoping Study for production from these deposits.
“We are building a strong team of technical experts who will ensure Sherwin maximises the strong potential of the Roper River Iron Ore Project,” Sherwin Chief Executive Greg Bittar said.
“With the release of our initial JORC compliant resource and Scoping Study in the coming weeks.

Imo with that kind of management coming on board I would say that the news to come should be fairly positive. sp 21c atm


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

MC - $60m
SP - 8.9c
Shares - 686m
Options - Nil listed
Cash - $876k

*Mining Lease Application Lodged over Sherwin Creek Deposit C Iron Ore Resource at Roper River in anticipation of early DSO Production.*
• Sherwin announced on 27 April 2012 that reinterpretation of Sherwin Creek Area C resource had resulted in significant Direct Shipping Ore (DSO).
• A Mining Lease Application (MLA) has been lodged over the Area C resource to include an area for mine associated infrastructure, stockpiling for future blending and beneficiation requirements.
• Indicated resource estimates for Deposits C as well as Hodgson Downs Deposits W and X are in final stages of validation by Coffey Mining. DSO resource components are anticipated within each of these Deposits.
• MLAs have previously been submitted over the high grade resources at W and X.
• Subject to a positive PFS, Sherwin anticipates initial DSO production at within the Area C MLA of approximately 3Mtpa commencing in the December 2013 Quarter.


----------



## piggybank (1 November 2013)




----------



## bullsvsbears (13 July 2014)

All Sherwin Iron shareholders should write a letter to Kordamentha requesting Mr Ren to be appointed as a representative of the creditor committee which in my view will give Sherwin Iron the best chance to survive


----------

